
Taking Notes by Hand May Be Better Than Digitally (2016) - r_singh
https://www.npr.org/2016/04/17/474525392/attention-students-put-your-laptops-away
======
ianstallings
Basically what it comes down to for me - I don't want to be distracted by my
laptop and only bring it to meetings if I feel it's necessary:

\- Daily stand ups? My laptop is distracting and I use a paper notepad
instead.

\- Long planning sessions or tech meetups? I need my laptop in order to be
effective.

Staying focused is a constant struggle. Example: Being on Hacker News
"wasting" a few minutes right now when I have a long list of tasks to work
through.

